# I had Emma clipped



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

A month ago, in another thread, I wrote:

"What I have come up with, that is working, is out of cage time for an hour every morning, before breakfast. Then, I put a flat plate of seeds on the bottom of the cage and wait. Three of them go in readily. The remaining cockatiel (Emma) sits on top of the cage for a minute or two, just to make me nervous, then goes in. The plate is large enough that the four of them can crowd around it eating together."

In the last four weeks, Emma got more and more difficult about going into the cage. She was impossible to catch. I would say it definitely escalated to the level of a serious behavior problem. No incentive--millet, suflower seeds, etc. was sufficient to get her into the cage.

Yesterday I took her to an avian vet and had her wings clipped. I was so sorry to do it. But, the alternative was either no fly time in the morning, or leaving her out of the cage unsupervised while I am gone. 

We are both grieving her lost amazing flight. However, I plan to use this period for intensive training, and I hope she will be able to soar again in time.

Hard as it was, I know it was the right decision.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Sometimes, the situation requires it. I hope Emma calms down with you a bit and that the training really works with her! She's such a lovely bird, I honestly think it was the best decision for the both of you.


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

Stay strong...DO NOT succumb to birdie guilt.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's alright. I had to clip when I really didn't want to, but the good news is, it's only temporary. It will grow back soon


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all. She is a really lovely bird.

While all this drama has been going on with Emma, Silver has started to SING! It's thrilling to hear him! It started Sunday, and in two days he has acquired several notes.


----------



## Adam EW (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey Dianne, 

my new girl wouldn't let me get near her, so she was not bonding or learning to trust us. 
After i clipped her wings 2 weeks ago, there has been a lot of progress. she is trusting, more relaxed, playful...
so dont feel guilty and remember they will grow back soon


----------



## speckles1124 (Feb 9, 2014)

My birds came to me untamed and kind of mean. During fly time they wouldn't let me near them. So I was forced to cut their wings, they are friendlier and sometimes seek attention. They grow back which made me feel better. But I still felt bad.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma was quiet and withdrawn for a couple of days after she was clipped. She stayed in the cage, at the highest perch, most of the time.

Last two days she's starting to get back to normal.

This afternoon she came over on her own and sat near me. She came to me for some seeds and seemed to enjoy being talked to. She's gotten used to how much she can fly now. When she wanted to go back to the cage I started walking her over, and halfway there she flew over to it.

I felt bad for her when she was so withdrawn. I'm glad she's getting back to being herself, but a little more manageable!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

We have to clip our budgie's wings 2-3 times a year because when he is fully flighted he will fly upstairs to talk to my full-length mirror and can't get back down on his own  He also will fly into the kitchen when I'm cooking and I don't think that's safe for him. He gets mad but then gets over it


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

Dianne, please don't beat yourself up about this.  You did what was right for you, your birds, and your situation. Emma was being naughty and wearing the leader pants here. _She_ was bossing _you_ around, and getting you to give her things like treats, when she knew she wasn't going to do what Mama said. You had her wings clipped safely, that's really the important thing. *They were clipped safely*. Emma will get over it, trust me. My birds were mad at me, too, when I first started doing that, but they get over it. As long as they get love and know you love them no matter what, they _will_ get over it. Work with Emma, like you plan on doing, and keep being patient/loving. She'll come around. <3


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for being supportive. It really means a lot.


----------



## Sharonandron (Mar 13, 2021)

dianne said:


> A month ago, in another thread, I wrote:
> 
> "What I have come up with, that is working, is out of cage time for an hour every morning, before breakfast. Then, I put a flat plate of seeds on the bottom of the cage and wait. Three of them go in readily. The remaining cockatiel (Emma) sits on top of the cage for a minute or two, just to make me nervous, then goes in. The plate is large enough that the four of them can crowd around it eating together."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharonandron (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a cockatiel that I rescued. His name is Roscoe, he is 12 years old. I call him CoCo. He was very sick when I got him. His craw was impacted with material and wood. He had surgery to remove the debris. Then they had to take care of his gizzard. He had the same thing on it. The wonderful veterinarian saved him. He has gained weight and has his strength back. I asked them to clip his wings. I feel like it is safer for them. I’m not worried that he will fly into a window, onto a stove, or into a ceiling fan. In the morning he goes outside with me onto the patio to have coffee and fresh air. He sits on my shoulder or the back of my chair. I live in the country so he hears and sees other birds. He stays on the top of his patio on his cage all day as long as we are home. He has that freedom and I don’t have to be afraid that he will fly out the door. There are perks to having their wings clipped.


----------

